# iPhone 12 vs iPhone 11 Pro



## benkal (15 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je possède actuellement un iPhone 11 Pro et je réfléchis à le changer pour un iPhone 12 (le modèle normal, pas le pro).

J’aimerais avoir vos avis.

Les points qui me font envisager un replacement : écran plus grand de l’iPhone 12 et poids significativement moindre (+ de 20 grammes en moins de mémoire, mine de rien ça joue). La puce A14 aussi, évidemment.

Là où j’hésite par contre C’est que l’iPhone 11 Pro est censé être plus performant en photo (3 capteurs), et à un écran plus lumineux : 800 nits pour l’iPhone 11 Pro contre 625 nits pour l’iPhone 12 (important en utilisation extérieure, ce qui est mon cas).

Voilà si je pouvais avoir vos avis, échanger avec vous, ça m’aiderait à y voir plus clair !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (15 Octobre 2020)

Quelle est ton utilisation de l’iPhone ?


----------



## ibabar (15 Octobre 2020)

Il me semblait avoir lu que l'iPhone 12 grimpait justement à 1200 nits !?

Plus de capteurs ne veut pas forcément dire meilleures photos ! Tu perdras la longueur focale de 56mm mais pas le mode Portrait qui est toujours implémenté artificiellement (de toute façon même avec le téléobjectif c'est du faux-bokeh), et d'ailleurs le Xr s'en tirait déjà pas mal sur l'exercice avec un seul objectif, mais tu gagneras aussi de la puissance de calcul avec l'A14 (meilleure IA) et surtout un ultra-grand-angle bien plus lumineux.

Pour la taille, je pense que ça mérite surtout d'être comparé côte à côte: il semble que les 12 et 12 Pro ont le même form-factor que les 11 Pro/ Xs/ X (alors que les 11/ Xr étaient bien plus patauds, notamment à cause de leur écran LCD) tout en ayant un écran un chouia plus grand... et sur ce point je ne pense pas que ce chouia de 0.3" (5.8" vers 6.1") soit vraiment perceptible dans un usage quotidien (le poids l'étant déjà plus).


----------



## benkal (15 Octobre 2020)

Merci ! 

Pour la luminosité oui 1200 nits HDR Mais sinon 625 nits en normal. 

Pour mon utilisation, je surfe beaucoup avec mon téléphone, bcp de consultation de sites internet, e-mails, Netflix etc. Je joue aussi pas mal. Au final mon téléphone est ma machine à tout faire et je l’utilise beaucoup.

Sur la partie photo, je prends peu de photo donc je me dis que l’iPhone 12 sera largement suffisant.

Pour le poids, oui effectivement pour moi cela joue beaucoup vu que j’utilise mon iPhone intensivement. D’ailleurs le 11 Pro Max me rebutait fortement il y a un an à cause de cela. Mais j’ai tout de même une interrogation : l’iPhone 12 est donc très léger mais avec un châssis en aluminium, comme les iPad Pro au final, qui ne sont pas franchement reconnus pour leur solidité ... donc je me question un peu, je dois avouer, sur la solidité de cet iPhone 12. Mais seuls les tests nous renseigneront la dessus ...


----------



## white.spirit (15 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour,
Raisonnablement, il est clairement absurde de passer d'un iPhone 11 pro à un 12.
La question épineuse serait par exemple pour quelqu'un ayant un vieil iPhone, de choisir entre un iPhone 12 et un 11 pro (selon les offres promotionnelles).
Mais si tu as tellement envie d'un iPhone 12, tu as le droit bien sûr, mais c'est un choix irrationnel que seul toi pourra justifier.


----------



## benkal (15 Octobre 2020)

Disons qu’il s’agirait d’un petit caprice personnel (au delà des raisons citées plus haut), vu que je dispose de bons d’achat d’un montant conséquent donc je pourrais m’offrir liphone 12 à prix réduit sans me ruiner, surtout en vendant le 11 Pro derrière


----------



## Jura39 (15 Octobre 2020)

Sans hésiter , je garde le Pro


----------



## benkal (15 Octobre 2020)

Ma foi vu comme ça je vais peut être garder mon 11 Pro finalement ... 

Le 12 Pro bleu pacifique est magnifique mais ça commence à faire cher ...


----------



## Gwen (16 Octobre 2020)

Ayant personnellement pris un 11pro pour le triple capteur photo, revenir à un double capteur serait une régression je pense. Sauf si la photo est réellement secondaire.


----------



## Benamou59 (18 Octobre 2020)

Même question pour moi mais pas les mêmes attentes !
j’ai un 11 pro et je vais changer pour un 12 mini.
j’ai toujours aimé les petits smartphones mais haut de gamme.
C’est d’ailleurs au moment de la commercialisation que je me suis orienté vers le Sony z1 compact.
superbe mobile mais android est vraiment un calvaire pour moi, toujours des trucs avec des logiques bizarres.
Bref, je reviens quand même chez Apple pour le 6 et je referai un test avec le z5 compact plus tard mais android me fera retourner chez Apple encore une fois.
Et chez Apple? Le premier SE !? Oui pour le form factor mais non pour le haut de gamme.
Aujourd’hui, enfin Apple sort un smartphone hein de gamme ET compact!
j’aurais bien sûr préféré un pro mini mais on ne peut pas tout avoir!
j’ai un iPad Pro 12,9 pouces à la maison ainsi qu’un MacBook.
Mon smartphone ne me sert pas pour jouer ou regarder des vidéos.
Par contre, je fais toutes mes photos avec mon iPhone mais je ne me sert pas du téléobjectif et très rarement du grand angle.
Du coup, je ne pense pas perdre en qualité sur mes photos, qu’en pensez vous?


----------



## franch77 (18 Octobre 2020)

J’ai actuellement un 11 pro max et me demande si il,peut être intéressant de passer en 12 pro max … il y a si peut de différence


----------



## Seby59th (19 Octobre 2020)

Pour la puce A14 : ce n’est pas un argument, ça ne l’a jamais été. Chaque année Apple vante la puissance de sa nouvelle puce, ce qui est vrai dans l’absolu, mais chaque année il se passe deux choses :

1 : la nouvelle version d’iOS nécessite le maximum de ressources de la part du processeur (faut reconnaître que ça tourne bien) de fait qu’il n’y a finalement aucune réserve de puissance pour de nouvelles fonctions ou de nouveaux usages dans l’avenir

2 : et surtout, Apple ne VEUT pas que ta puce te permette de garder un iPhone 2,3 ans ou plus ! Cela a été prouvé de manière objective avec l’histoire du bridage logiciel pour préserver les batteries mais c’est vrai chaque année aussi par l’absence de prise en charge des nouvelles fonctionnalités par un iPhone de génération précédente. Il n’y a qu’à reprendre les slides de présentation de l’iPhone 11 Pro justement, sa puce donnait  l’impression de pouvoir tout faire pendant des années mais pour des raisons commerciales évidente Apple ne le permet pas.

Un exemple concret : en photo tous les nouveaux iPhone seront meilleurs que l’iPhone 11 Pro principalement pour une raison logicielle, la nouvelle génération HDR 3 (même si il y’a quelques améliorations hardware mais ça joue très peu au final), hé bien Apple refuse tout simplement que les iPhones de générations précédentes aient accès à ce traitement logiciel qui détermine le rendu final d’une photo, et ce malgré la puissance soit disant demesurée de chaque génération de ses puces.

Ça a été le cas chaque année avec tout un tas de fonctions non prise en charge par les puces de génération antérieure.

Sans parler d’une obsolescence programmée plus ou moins évidente selon les années par défaut d’optimisation volontaire des futures versions d’iOS...

Pour résumer, la puce A14 te permets d’avoir accès à toutes les fonctionnalités d’iOS 14 et de le faire tourner de façon optimale pendant un an seulement. L’année prochaine je te prédit une « A15 Neutronic » à la puissance jamais vue permettant des performances bla bla bla... et hop, finit l’A14.

Ce principe s’applique s’applique toujours à chaque génération d’iPhone et c’est qui incitera toujours un power user à changer d’iPhone même s’il sait qu’il se fait pigeonner...


----------



## white.spirit (19 Octobre 2020)

Benamou59 a dit:


> j’ai un 11 pro et je vais changer pour un 12 mini.
> [...]
> Du coup, je ne pense pas perdre en qualité sur mes photos, qu’en pensez vous?


Bonjour, non, tu ne perdras certainement pas en qualité photo. Mais la batterie sera significativement plus petite (environ -25%  en mAh): https://www.igen.fr/iphone/2020/10/...-batteries-plus-petites-que-liphone-11-118319
S'il n'y a pas d'urgence, mieux vaut attendre quelques mois que les tests "_après au moins 1 mois d'utilisation_" apparaissent.


----------



## Benamou59 (19 Octobre 2020)

white.spirit a dit:


> Bonjour, non, tu ne perdras certainement pas en qualité photo. Mais la batterie sera significativement plus petite (environ -25%  en mAh): https://www.igen.fr/iphone/2020/10/...-batteries-plus-petites-que-liphone-11-118319
> S'il n'y a pas d'urgence, mieux vaut attendre quelques mois que les tests "_après au moins 1 mois d'utilisation_" apparaissent.


Franchement, la batterie est n’est pas un problème.
l’autonomie est plus élevée que les 8plus, X, ... qui à l’époque étaient considérés comme très bon sur ce point.
Et comme j’ai le CarPlay, le téléphone charge plus souvent.
je pourrais faire 4 jours avec mon 11 pro étant donné qu’il charge dans la voiture en journée.


----------



## jackpote (19 Octobre 2020)

C’est une question que je me pose aussi aujourd’hu. J’ai tjs rêvé d’un iPhone comme l’iPhone 12 mini depuis que l’iPhone X est sortie. Un petit iPhone avec un grand écran ! aujourdhui le voilà .... mais : 

Mon APN principal étant mon iPhone je compte bcp sur la qualité photo des iPhones. J’ai aussi un Sony A6000 depuis 6 ans avec son capteur APS-C ... meme avec le kit zoom d’origine les photos sont à des années-lumière de l’iPhone 11PRO meme avec des conditions parfaite d’éclairage.

Les couleurs, la dynamiques sont très bonne sur les cliché des l’iPhone 11 PRO mais y a un énorme manque de piqué. Il ne faut absolument pas zoomé dans une photo prise à l’iPhone sous peine d’être surpris par la bouillie de pixel.... Très jolie en globale, degeulasse en détail.

Je vais testé encore ce 12pro pour « voir «  si les détails promis sur les clichés lors de la Keynote seront au rdv mais j’ai eu d’espoir. 

Et c’est là que je vais sérieusement réfléchir à prendre un 12 mini pour la coté iPhone de mes rêves et pour la photo de tout les jours... et enfin basculer sur du full frame pour prendre peut être moins de photo de tout les jours mais qui seront d’une toute autre qualité.


----------



## wakiwaki (19 Octobre 2020)

Je me dis que se poser la question de savoir si mon outil d'aujourd'hui fait ce que je lui demande sans sourciller est la question la plus importante à se poser. Si la réponse est oui alors je dois le garder le plus longtemps possible. Il me semble que c'est une réflexion cohérente et pleine de bon sens. Nous avons atteint depuis 2015 une telle perfection dans les smartphones que tous les modèles de 2016 à 2020 ne font qu'ajouter de nouveaux atouts à doses homéopathiques.


----------



## VanZoo (20 Octobre 2020)

Benamou59 a dit:


> Même question pour moi mais pas les mêmes attentes !
> j’ai un 11 pro et je vais changer pour un 12 mini.
> j’ai toujours aimé les petits smartphones mais haut de gamme.
> C’est d’ailleurs au moment de la commercialisation que je me suis orienté vers le Sony z1 compact.
> ...



Tu ne perdras pas en qualité sauf si tu comptes faire des portraits (je ne parle de l'effet bokeh mais de la distorsion de l'objectif principal qui n'est pas adapté pour ça)


----------



## IPhone7 user (21 Octobre 2020)

benkal a dit:


> Disons qu’il s’agirait d’un petit caprice personnel (au delà des raisons citées plus haut), vu que je dispose de bons d’achat d’un montant conséquent donc je pourrais m’offrir liphone 12 à prix réduit sans me ruiner, surtout en vendant le 11 Pro derrière


Visiblement, tu ne fais pas trop de photos...donc la perte d’un objectif te serais égal.
sur certains aspects, le 12 est mieux que le 11Pro (je parle en terme de photos).
Oui...la différence de poid compte. 20g ce n’est pas rien.

Donc...sans hesitez (pour toi), iPhone 12.
tu prendras le 13 Pro si tu es déçu du 12.


----------



## IPhone7 user (21 Octobre 2020)

wakiwaki a dit:


> Je me dis que se poser la question de savoir si mon outil d'aujourd'hui fait ce que je lui demande sans sourciller est la question la plus importante à se poser. Si la réponse est oui alors je dois le garder le plus longtemps possible. Il me semble que c'est une réflexion cohérente et pleine de bon sens. Nous avons atteint depuis 2015 une telle perfection dans les smartphones que tous les modèles de 2016 à 2020 ne font qu'ajouter de nouveaux atouts à doses homéopathiques.


Oui...certes.


----------



## IPhone7 user (21 Octobre 2020)

Pour ma part, jhesite entre un mini à faible batterie, un 12 avec que 2 objectifs et un 12Pro trop cher.

J’ai une utilisation polyvalente sur mon iPhone 7...qui marche encore fort bien d’ailleurs.
je fait de la rando...et donc beaucoup de photos de paysage...et je regarde beaucoup les cartes iGN lors des randonnées.

Qu’en pensez vous ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Octobre 2020)

Le 12 mini si tu préfères cette taille d'iPhone.

Le troisième objectif du 12 pro n'aura effectivement pas d'intérêt pour les photos de paysage.
Donc sir la différence de prix n'est pas un problème, prend le 12 pro qui sera toujours mieux que le 12. Mais sinon, le 12 devrait être un modèle bien adapté à ton utilisation.


----------



## VanZoo (21 Octobre 2020)

IPhone7 user a dit:


> Pour ma part, jhesite entre un mini à faible batterie, un 12 avec que 2 objectifs et un 12Pro trop cher.
> 
> J’ai une utilisation polyvalente sur mon iPhone 7...qui marche encore fort bien d’ailleurs.
> je fait de la rando...et donc beaucoup de photos de paysage...et je regarde beaucoup les cartes iGN lors des randonnées.
> ...



Venant d'un 7, la batterie du mini ne sera pas faible.
Si le téléobjectif pour le portrait ou le zoom x2 ne te paraissent pas fondamentals (ce qu'il n'est pas), pas besoin de partir sur un 12 Pro. Sinon le Mini et le 12 ont exactement les deux autres mêmes objectifs que le 12 Pro (hors Max)


----------



## VanZoo (21 Octobre 2020)

VanZoo a dit:


> Venant d'un 7, la batterie du mini ne sera pas faible.
> Si le téléobjectif pour le portrait ou le zoom x2 ne te paraissent pas fondamentaux (ce qu'il n'est pas), pas besoin de partir sur un 12 Pro. Sinon le Mini et le 12 ont exactement les deux autres mêmes objectifs que le 12 Pro (hors Max)


----------



## mat1696 (22 Octobre 2020)

white.spirit a dit:


> La question épineuse serait par exemple pour quelqu'un ayant un vieil iPhone, de choisir entre un iPhone 12 et un 11 pro (selon les offres promotionnelles).


Bonjour à tous,
C'est exactement ma question justement. J'ai actuellement un iPhone 7 et j'hésite entre passer à un 11 pro (J'ai trouvé une offre à environ 800.-  – je vis en Suisse) ou alors un 12 standard (pas en dessous de 879.- pour l'instant). Que me conseillez-vous ?

J'ai pas forcément des besoins trop gourmands, mais je vais changer mon iPhone 7 surtout à cause de son autonomie faiblarde après 1 changement de batterie il y a 2 ans. Donc autonomie, bonne luminosité en extérieur, ... seraient appréciables. Et j'hésite aussi du point de vue de l'encombrement, sachant que l'iPhone 12 est sensiblement plus léger et un peu plus compact que l'iPhone 11 pro. 
J'attends vos avis !


----------



## Gwen (22 Octobre 2020)

J'ai un 11 Pro et franchement, les trois objectifs font la différence pour moi. J'ai l'impression d'être bien plus polyvalent avec cet iPhone et je n'ai pas voulu me contenter de seulement deux objectifs. Le zoom, surtout en paysage, même si ce n'est que X2 est déjà génial. 

je ne comptes pas prendre le 12, mais si je devais choisir, ce serai encore avec les 3 objectifs. Il y a quelques avancés, mais rien qui justifie de passer d'un 11 à un 12. Dans ton cas, je partirais sur le 11 Pro pour ces raisons. Il sera encore au top durant de nombreuses années.


----------



## white.spirit (22 Octobre 2020)

mat1696 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> C'est exactement ma question justement. J'ai actuellement un iPhone 7 et j'hésite entre passer à un 11 pro (J'ai trouvé une offre à environ 800.-  – je vis en Suisse) ou alors un 12 standard (pas en dessous de 879.- pour l'instant). Que me conseillez-vous ?
> 
> J'ai pas forcément des besoins trop gourmands, mais je vais changer mon iPhone 7 surtout à cause de son autonomie faiblarde après 1 changement de batterie il y a 2 ans. Donc autonomie, bonne luminosité en extérieur, ... seraient appréciables. Et j'hésite aussi du point de vue de l'encombrement, sachant que l'iPhone 12 est sensiblement plus léger et un peu plus compact que l'iPhone 11 pro.
> J'attends vos avis !


Je suis en Suisse aussi, je regarde parfois sur Toppreise.ch, en effet, les prix descendent gentiment pour le 11 Pro...
Petits bouts de réflexion:

Intuitivement le 11 Pro me plairait plus, pour les arguments de gwen, mais aussi la batterie plus grosse
Pour le 12, peut-être que l'A14 consomme un poil moins que l'A13? On peut présumer que si tu n'as pas d'abonnement 5G, la data ne va pas consommer plus 'énergie? Il faudrait patienter un peu pour les tests
J'ai vu cette vidéo de Max Tech qui considère par principe qu'acheter un 11 Pro serait une erreur (mouais... je pense que ça mériterait un peu plus d'arguments... surtout qu'à part les specs, on n'a pas de données de comparaison): https://youtu.be/slDvnFMaYPs


----------



## Macounette (22 Octobre 2020)

IPhone7 user a dit:


> Pour ma part, jhesite entre un mini à faible batterie, un 12 avec que 2 objectifs et un 12Pro trop cher.
> 
> J’ai une utilisation polyvalente sur mon iPhone 7...qui marche encore fort bien d’ailleurs.
> je fait de la rando...et donc beaucoup de photos de paysage...et je regarde beaucoup les cartes iGN lors des randonnées.
> ...


Si tu fais des randos assez longues (genre la journée) et que tu prends beaucoup de photos, le mini pourrait à mon avis s'essouffler (pas tout de suite, mais au bout d'un certain temps, lorsque la batterie déclinera). La photo ça consomme énormément. Mais par rapport à l'iPhone 7, le bond en avant sera énorme, ça c'est sûr. À voir si le petit écran du 12 mini sera suffisant pour les cartes IGN...


----------



## IPhone7 user (22 Octobre 2020)

mat1696 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> C'est exactement ma question justement. J'ai actuellement un iPhone 7 et j'hésite entre passer à un 11 pro (J'ai trouvé une offre à environ 800.-  – je vis en Suisse) ou alors un 12 standard (pas en dessous de 879.- pour l'instant). Que me conseillez-vous ?
> 
> J'ai pas forcément des besoins trop gourmands, mais je vais changer mon iPhone 7 surtout à cause de son autonomie faiblarde après 1 changement de batterie il y a 2 ans. Donc autonomie, bonne luminosité en extérieur, ... seraient appréciables. Et j'hésite aussi du point de vue de l'encombrement, sachant que l'iPhone 12 est sensiblement plus léger et un peu plus compact que l'iPhone 11 pro.
> J'attends vos avis !


A 800 Francs suisse...peut être 900€, c’est sûr que le 11Pro est peut etre intéressant....et la question se pose. Perso je préfère le 12 pour son design et son encombrement/poid. Je trouve que seul l’objectif supplémentaire mérite réflexion. Sinon...le 12.

@mat1696
je serais toi, j’attendrai un peu...le mois de janvier si tu choisi le 11 Pro...il va baisser après les fetes


----------



## Gwen (22 Octobre 2020)

Pas sur qu'il baisse après les fêtes, ce n'est pas la politique d'Apple.


----------



## IPhone7 user (23 Octobre 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Pas sur qu'il baisse après les fêtes, ce n'est pas la politique d'Apple.


Ben il ne se fait plus l’iPhone 11 Pro. Les prix avaient baissés l’année dernière pour le XS


----------



## Gwen (23 Octobre 2020)

Si, l'iPhone 11 est encore au catalogue.


----------



## ibabar (23 Octobre 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Si, l'iPhone 11 est encore au catalogue.


@IPhone7 user parle du 11 *PRO*, pas du 11


----------



## Gwen (23 Octobre 2020)

Ah oui, en effet, c'est différent     désolé.


----------



## mat1696 (23 Octobre 2020)

Merci à tous pour vos messages. Encore une petite question concernant la luminosité maximale. Sur le site d'Apple permettant de comparer plusieurs modèles, il est mentionné que l'iPhone 12 possède une luminosité maximum de 1200 nits en standard et en HDR. Mais sur la page de présentation, il est écrit que l'iPhone 12 offre 1200 nits en HDR (Donc sous-entendu moins avec du contenu normal). Est-ce que quelqu'un a des infos à ce propos ? Car une bonne luminosité serait pour moi un plus en extérieur...


----------



## IPhone7 user (23 Octobre 2020)

gwen a dit:


> J'ai un 11 Pro et franchement, les trois objectifs font la différence pour moi. J'ai l'impression d'être bien plus polyvalent avec cet iPhone et je n'ai pas voulu me contenter de seulement deux objectifs. Le zoom, surtout en paysage, même si ce n'est que X2 est déjà génial.
> 
> je ne comptes pas prendre le 12, mais si je devais choisir, ce serai encore avec les 3 objectifs. Il y a quelques avancés, mais rien qui justifie de passer d'un 11 à un 12. Dans ton cas, je partirais sur le 11 Pro pour ces raisons. Il sera encore au top durant de nombreuses années.


Ben...c‘est juste 300 euros de plus. Cela commence à faire cher 1200€ !


----------



## JeanLecomte (23 Octobre 2020)

benkal a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je possède actuellement un iPhone 11 Pro et je réfléchis à le changer pour un iPhone 12 (le modèle normal, pas le pro).
> 
> ...



Pour moi, il y a pas forcément cette nécessité de switch d’un IPhone 11 Pro a un 12
Tu vas rien gagné en faisant ce choix


----------



## white.spirit (24 Octobre 2020)

IPhone7 user a dit:


> Ben...c‘est juste 300 euros de plus. Cela commence à faire cher 1200€ !


gwen met en évidence qu’il préfère un iPhone 3 objectifs de l’an dernier qu’un iPhone 2 objectifs de cette année.
Et suivant les régions, l’iPhone 11 pro se trouve aujourd’hui moins cher que l’iPhone 12.


----------



## VanZoo (24 Octobre 2020)

Certains cherchent surtout à se faire plaisir. Mais comme cela ne sert presque à rien de passer des 11 aux 12, autant se payer un Ipad ou moins cher, des Airpods Pro (pour ceux qui n'en ont pas)


----------

